Ask HN: Do You Believe in Decentralized Apps and Why? - lsm
======
acutesoftware
Yes, but it wont be an easy road to get there and I have no idea how well, or
if the bulk of internet users will care enough to get on board with them.

That doesn't matter though, as there is a set of people who value their own
data and will want to keep control of it - they will build the first usable
versions.

I do think that it could take off quickly though if a group of gaming
companies got together to have users gaming characters transferable to other
platforms via blockchains.

Avid gamers would queue up for it if they could bring their awesome weapon
they earn't from 300 hours playing a FPS to whatever new game comes along.
could very quickly change

------
lmpostor
If you pile enough shit, you can still build a mountain.

All it takes is one and with the open-source nature and open ended time frame
I believe it is inevitable, the question is "when". However I must say that I
am more than likely excessively optimistic on that question.

------
AdrianSetter
Yes, absolutely.

Not only are they usually possible to run offline, if they are not blockchain-
based, but they tend to be faster and scale better than traditional web
applications.

People usually move through three layers or more of "web" on a daily basis. We
have the personal web at home, one at our office and one global one. But
moving between these three usually requires specialized applications that are
built with roaming in mind, if you want this.

If we instead would build our applications with something like IPFS, we can
have applications that transparently move between these domains and works
everywhere, without having separate applications or extra development effort.

I think at this point, most technology people have realized the faulty model
we built the web on, compared to the internet. Slowly the rest is waking up to
the fact that the web could be better in every way, but it'll take time to
move everything.

